# Dirt Jump bike for tall 6'6" rider?



## irish_sloth (Nov 23, 2007)

Im pretty tall, about 6'6" just wondering what are the top bikes for tall riders.
I think the Jackal has a 23.5 top tube. with 15.5 chain stays which I like the sound of.

I cant seem to find anything similar at a lower price. 

Any recommendations? I would prefer a complete bike.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

my mongoose ritual has a pretty long top tube, i like it alot even though i am pretty short. Its a 23.2'' top tube. the chain stays are a little "longer" at 16'' i think you can get one model for 700 complete and when you thrash stuff just replace it, its a great frame and you can get the lower complete model for around what your jackal frame will run you...

or you can buy one of the upgraded models too, and im sure someone else will chime in with some other frames for taller riders


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm 6'1" and ride a large new jackal. I have it set up small for me with a 40mm stem and 170mm crankarms. I'm sure if you were to set it up with a longer stem and crankarms a jackal would fit you good.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I am 6' 7" and I ride the "one size fits all" 2009 P.1

Although I was looking at the new Transition Bank, and if I remember correctly you can get it in a 24" TT which might suite you better.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

im 6'2" an ride a large kona shonky. i think its great its got about a 24" tt


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

6'3" and I ride a large '09 thread 8 with a 23.3" TT fits great.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

I'm 6'6" and mostly torso (33" inseam), and I'm on a black mrkt mob at 22.5" TT. it's a bit short, but I've been accustomed to smaller frames, and it's really fun and flickable  I'm also slightly mental, but whatever.

the only time I've ever had a problem with it has been doing a minor trail ride with some buddies it got a little hairy on a steep descent. jumps, urban, etc I love it.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bryguy17 said:


> I'm 6'6" and mostly torso (33" inseam), . . . ..


heh heh. i'm 6'2" and mostly legs. hah. also have 22.5"tt mob.

one thing i definitely notice going from a low-ish bottom bracket dk xenia and specialized P bike to a MOB is that the higher bb on the mob definitely sits you in a higher stance--kind of above the bike rather than in it. i think that's why a lot of Blackmarket riders run 2" or 3" rise bars. you don't want your grips lower than your knees when in a normal riding stance.

so even though everybody loves the MOB, if you're long legged 6'6" and dont want to hunch over as much you might want a bike with a low bb. high or low bb affects handling and is a personal preference issue. low feels more mtb-ish. high bb feels more like a bmx cruiser.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Formerbmx37 said:


> im 6'2" an ride a large kona shonky. i think its great its got about a 24" tt


yeah, i know a dude who is about 6'4" and rides a large shonky. it's a real nice ride. geometry-wise i like it as much if not a little more than my mob. not switching though.


----------



## irish_sloth (Nov 23, 2007)

some great points there, thanks guys

I hadnt heard of the shonky before it looks good


----------



## irish_sloth (Nov 23, 2007)

on the shonky can you fit disc brakes?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm 6 feet even and I ride a short Dobermann Pinscher (I think around 21.5 top tube and the long is an inch longer), and they can make a custom one with a much longer top tube (probably anything you want)...


----------



## H & B (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm 6'3" and ride M Norco one25 07' fits great.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

irish_sloth said:


> on the shonky can you fit disc brakes?


yes.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

forgot to mention.... the guy that rides a kona shonky around here..... he broke it and kona sent him another one. he's a relatively smooth rider too, not a hucker.

might want to consider that.


----------



## Emesis (Nov 27, 2009)

Not to jack this older thread, but looking for some of your opinions. 

I too am in the market for a longer TT dj'er. I'm 6'1 200lbs. Haven't bought a mtb since 1991! My old school rigid 19" isn't cutting it in the park trying to ride with my kids. 

I'm looking for a good entry level dj'er but can't decide on rear gears or ss. Main reason for leaning towards gears is we commonly ride to the park and ss may tire me out before getting there!

Any advice/suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Emesis said:


> Not to jack this older thread, but looking for some of your opinions.
> 
> I too am in the market for a longer TT dj'er. I'm 6'1 200lbs. Haven't bought a mtb since 1991! My old school rigid 19" isn't cutting it in the park trying to ride with my kids.
> 
> ...


welcome to the forum. im 6ft and will pick up my 22.5 mob in 3 wks or so. Id go ss but then again I ss every thing. its personal preference but you may have a look in the singlespeed section, they pretty much sum up why ss is the best ...but its not for every one, you dont have to be soooper fit either.


----------

